# newbie here :)



## The BUTCHER (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello, 

happy to find this site and hope I will find some advice on new weight lifting techniques and other stuff 

Mike from EU


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2012)

The BUTCHER, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Dec 28, 2012)

Welcome to the Board


----------



## The BUTCHER (Dec 28, 2012)

hi guys, very happy to be here 

Can you please follow me to somebody from neomeds, would like to order some stuff, but don't know to who should I speak first. 

Have been using AS for few years already, but here in Easter EU its starts to be a problem to get a good brands, all here you can find is just a pale of junk... 

Also some of my friends which are doing BB asked me to get something good, so speaking for them also  

Thank you!

Mike


----------



## charley (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello.....look around it's here..


----------



## Trinidad (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey


----------



## The BUTCHER (Dec 28, 2012)

I know, check it already, but If i want to send a PM, can't .. don't know why. 
Can somebody send me a PM with the contact or good source to get the Kalpa brand? .. or some neomeds rep? thanks


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome to the board!!!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## StanG (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Kimmel (Jan 9, 2013)

^^


----------



## Kfredrik (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome to Iron Butcher


----------



## Ben_the_builder (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome, from another new guy =)


----------



## Ebanks (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah.


----------



## Cork (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome to IML!

Make sure to support the sponsors.  You'll always be able to find a good deal on supplements at Orbit Nutrition.  Don't forget to use ORBIT109 at check out for 5% off.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2013)

Trinidad said:


> Hey



*BANNED! *


----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2013)

^^^^ _Hey_


----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2013)

Trinidad = gimmick

And *WELCOME!* to the OP!


----------



## GetBig1981 (Jan 11, 2013)

That's the same reason I came to this board. I surfed around for a bit before joining, and while I was surfing I said to myself, "there's knowledge in them thar hills..." No lookin back.


----------



## twotree (Jan 12, 2013)

welcome! lots of good info around here


----------



## seyone (Jan 13, 2013)

welcome


----------



## The BUTCHER (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you guys! Really appreciate it.... 

Still undecided which sponsor to go with, but possible neomeds and kalpa brand...

Mike


----------



## Towerdog (Jan 17, 2013)

welcome


----------



## iakat (Jan 30, 2013)

The BUTCHER said:


> Thank you guys! Really appreciate it....
> 
> Still undecided which sponsor to go with, but possible neomeds and kalpa brand...
> 
> Mike



PM me


----------

